# Wine Kits From Walmart



## nursejohn (Sep 26, 2011)

Just received latest issue of Winemaker magazine and saw advertisement for wine kits that some Wally World supercenters in Canada are now selling. Makes you wonder if the stores here in US are going to follow suit. Makes you wonder if it is true, what they say. You can find anything at Walmart!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2011)

I kinda doubt it. Winemaking is so popular in Canada due to the crazy "sin taxes" on alcohol. They have to pay for their "free" socialized medicine somehow right........





Walmart is not known so much for quality thats for sure. It would be interesting to see how one of these Walmart wine kits turns out though.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2011)

Mike you do know our sin taxes are starting to get dangerously close to theirs!!! i dont see it being long before all that is all this!!!


----------



## ASAI (Sep 26, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Walmart is not known so much for quality thats for sure. It would be interesting to see how one of these Walmart wine kits turns out though.







I have always heard that there are quality grape gowing regions in China that would rival anything New Mexico can produce.


----------



## Dean (Sep 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I kinda doubt it. Winemaking is so popular in Canada due to the crazy "sin taxes" on alcohol. They have to pay for their "free" socialized medicine somehow right........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL @ the free socialized medicine comment! Sadly, your lobbyists have you guys so misinformed about it, it's very hard to untangle the truth of it all. Luckily, political discussions aren't allowed on here, so I'll keep quiet. By the way, the Western provinces here actually charge the citizens. I pay $900 per year for the privilege to walk into a hospital or doctors office and not get charged. If I don't go to the doc all year, I'm out $900, much like any other private health insurance, only I'm not limited in where/whom I go to. I just go to any doctor in Canada.

However, our sin taxes are mainly used to fuel our local police forces, and strangely enough, many government addiction counselling services (alcohol, drugs, etc) are funded by the sin taxes on drinking and smoking. Very little of it reaches our medical system.

First I've heard of the Walmart kits though. I can't imagine they'd be good though.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2011)

OK Dean,

Wade says our sin taxes are close to yours. What does a bottle of say "Yellow Tail" (or something similar) cost in the liquor store or grocery store in Canada these days?


----------



## paubin (Sep 27, 2011)

ASAI, ya are killing me bud ! LOL, I guess that Mike chose to ignore your pun. Don't worry though, I caught it with a quickness. LMAO

Pete


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2011)

I got it, forgot to comment back on it!


----------



## Dean (Sep 27, 2011)

A bottle of Yellow tail will run anywhere from $8 to $12, depending on the province. Each province has a different liquor tax. It's about $11 here, but I can get great BC Wine for close to $8. In Alberta, Yellow Tail will be $8 since they have the lowest taxes and non-government owned liquor stores. Alberta is closest to US prices.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2011)

Yellow Tail on sale at my local grocery store is $4.99. Its $5.99 regular. In October they will put most all of their wines on sale plus give 20% off for a purchase of 6 bottles or more for "crush".

I have noticed prices on other labels creeping up over the last 6 months or so. Things that used to be closer to $6.99 are now around $8-9.99.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 27, 2011)

Yellow Tail is 6 bucks here ... it's my go to wine for topping up carboys. Plus 10% off if you buy 6 bottles at a local chain HEB


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2011)

Good ol HEB.... 

Run everybody else out of town and then jack up the prices on everybody!


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Good ol HEB....
> 
> Run everybody else out of town and then jack up the prices on everybody!





Actually not the case anymore ... We are finding more and more we are finding better prices there then Wally World ... and I swear the produce truck goes to HEB first and whatever they don't want goes to W.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember very well when SA had some choice in grocery shopping besides HEB. Like Albertson's, Kroger etc. 

I could not believe the prices you guys were paying on things compared to us. HEB had to be selling things at below cost for years.

Now, we are paying less for groceries than you guys are in SA! 

We don't buy groceries at Walmart. IMHO Their meat is crap as well as their produce.

Place just flat creeps me out every time we stop in on one.....


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Place just flat creeps me out every time we stop in on one.....









it's a great place to get pictures for facebook


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out "people of walmart" website!


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2011)

Scary!!!!!!!!


----------



## nursejohn (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG Mike, after seeing this, I think I need a glass of wine, or two, or three, or maybe a bottle


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2011)

Just another reason to not shop in Walmart folks!


----------

